# iMac and XBOX 360



## Slim201 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering is it possible to hook my xbox 360 up to my iMac?


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

The only way that comes to mind is using a Personal Video Recorder (PVR).. like the Plextor one or EyeTV, etc... google them up.

I have the Plextor one and at one point I had Rogers digital Cable hooked up to it so I could watch from my mac. You can also hook up an xBox and playstation, etc...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea the only thing is that the max quality you'll get is SVideo so 480i although better quality than composite video.


----------



## Slim201 (Feb 27, 2006)

are they expensive?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Define "hook up". If you mean to use the iMac display with the Xbox, no idea's, but if you mean to stream music/pictures/videos from the iMac to the XBox, try Connect360


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

He wants to use his iMac to display the XBox, it is very possible but at low 480i resolution. You can use Elgato's TV Hybrid available for $199. One nice thing is that coupled with a VHF+UHF antenna, you can receive high def signals OTA for free. Can you say NHL playoffs?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Get an HDTV for your XBOX.. XBOX to iMac equals crap video quality.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Can you say NHL playoffs?


Not now, 'cause the leafs are out! (sorry for the thread hijack, but I had to)


----------

